

Obama opens Silicon Valley field office - dsiroker
http://money.cnn.com/2012/02/17/technology/obama_silicon_valley/

======
mrschwabe
Meanwhile, he passes NDAA making most valley hackers subject to indefinite
imprisonment under his administrations vague definition of terrorist. Oh, but
we're so excited for you!

~~~
tzs
NDAA does no such thing. A pretty good explanation of what it actually does is
available from these articles:

[http://www.lawfareblog.com/2011/12/ndaa-faq-a-guide-for-
the-...](http://www.lawfareblog.com/2011/12/ndaa-faq-a-guide-for-the-
perplexed/)

[http://www.lawfareblog.com/2011/12/the-ndaa-the-good-the-
bad...](http://www.lawfareblog.com/2011/12/the-ndaa-the-good-the-bad-and-the-
laws-of-war-part-i/)

[http://www.lawfareblog.com/2011/12/the-ndaa-the-good-the-
bad...](http://www.lawfareblog.com/2011/12/the-ndaa-the-good-the-bad-and-the-
laws-of-war-part-ii/)

~~~
mrschwabe
Oh, my bad - that's "indefinite imprisonment _without trial_ " thanks for
clarifying.

~~~
tzs
How did you conclude that most valley hackers are not citizens?

~~~
burgerbrain
s/most/many/

Oh, I feel so much better now.

------
bmj
And this is news why? Did Obama not have a field office in SF in 2008? I would
find that hard to believe.

------
ldayley
Leaving out commentary for or against the Obama administration, this says
something about the growing influence of the valley on the nation as more of
the media US citizens consume flows through and is amplified and/or filtered
by digital products made by popular and powerful SV companies.

------
burgerbrain
_"May you come to the attention of those in authority."_

